# Coopers European Lager



## wcurrall (20/7/10)

Going to try making a Coopers European Lager on the weekend, and only very new to brewing. First brew was coopers lager and tasted pretty shit (only after 2 weeks in the bottle, a bit impatient) and just bottled coopers pale ale. What can I do to make European lager better? I'm going to brew it at 15c. Simple instructions would be great as my knowledge level is pretty low
Thanks for your time
Will


----------



## aaronpetersen (20/7/10)

There is a fairly long thread about that kit on here somewhere. Do a search for "Coopers European Lager" and that should bring it up. I'm sure you'll find some good ideas in that thread.
I've recently done a partial with that kit as a base and some pilsener malt. It's still lagering at the moment but is tasting pretty good. A bit like Heineken. Probably one of the best things you can do is replace the kit yeast with a decent lager yeast and ferment it low (9-12 deg C) if you are able.


----------



## Shed101 (20/7/10)

wcurrall said:


> Going to try making a Coopers European Lager on the weekend, and only very new to brewing. First brew was coopers lager and tasted pretty shit (only after 2 weeks in the bottle, a bit impatient) and just bottled coopers pale ale. What can I do to make European lager better? I'm going to brew it at 15c. Simple instructions would be great as my knowledge level is pretty low
> Thanks for your time
> Will



How long is a piece of string? :unsure: 

Temperature control, yeast, hygiene, sugars ...

People write books about this stuff, so if you explain how you went about making your last two beers you'll get plenty of advice on how to do it better next time :icon_cheers: 

Don't be shy, we all make mistakes. Mistakes are the first step to making a better beer next time.

Also, get yourself familiar with the resources section of the forum, there are lots of well-written articles to help all levels of homebrewer.


----------



## shina (20/7/10)

with the european larger you have to wait about 3 months for the beer to condition in the bottle or it taste like shit even a little bit longer. I have found it to take up to 4 months in the keg before it taste any good. Go luck if you can wait that long


----------



## brewmasterz (20/7/10)

shina said:


> with the european larger you have to wait about 3 months for the beer to condition in the bottle or it taste like shit even a little bit longer. I have found it to take up to 4 months in the keg before it taste any good. Go luck if you can wait that long




+1 :beerbang: - I did a coopers European Lager, CC in Keg for 12-16 weeks, came out perfect. I used the kit yeast and steeped 30 grms of Hallertau - Fermented 2 weeks @ 18C. That is probably the lowest you can go, without the yeast stalling. Next time I am going to do it with S-23... see how that goes. :drinks:


----------



## cdbrown (20/7/10)

I've used the Euro Lager along with Mex Cerveza, BE#2 and about 30g dry hop with Cascade and Amarillo, US-05 yeast to make a really tasty APA. Something different to do with the kit.

Currently have a pils that's finished ferment using the Euro Lager as the base.
0.5kg LDME in 5L water
20g Saaz @ 40
10g Saaz @ 20
10g Saaz @ 10

Euro Kit, BE#2, 23L with Saflager S-23. I usually ferment my lagers at 10C and slowly drop temp down to 5C once ferment is strong. Does away with the diacetyl rest


----------



## wcurrall (21/7/10)

thanks. i'll go through the forums and find some stuff. hopefully it gets better


----------



## mwd (21/7/10)

Link to Coops Euro Larger than Life


----------

